# Врачи не могут поставить диагноз. Боли в спине усиливаются. К кому обратиться?



## Al_Ice (29 Авг 2021)

Добрый день, уважаемые специалисты! Не знаю уже, к кому обращаться со своей проблемой. Я понимаю, что правильный диагноз по описанию на расстоянии поставить сложно, поэтому, мне хотелось бы как минимум - понять, к какому все-таки специалисту лучше обратиться? Живу я в Германии.

Мне 48 лет, офисный работник, физической активности мало; Рост 158, вес 50 кг. Много лет меня преследуют боли в поясничной области спины. С годами они усиливаются. На данный момент любое положение тела доставляет боль: стоять, ходить долго вообще не могу. Сидеть - какое-то время да, но периодически выгибая спину. Ночью могу просыпаться от болей. Люблю спать на животе, а с прошлого года это стало просто невозможно. Очень больно. Утром еле встаю с кровати, пока расхожусь. Просыпаюсь с болями. Раньше болело в области поясницы со сдвигом болевых ощущений вниз и в левую сторону, потом першло и на правую, сейчас в обе. Слева отдает в область под ягодицей, ощущение, как будто там что-то мешает, как будто складка на коже или одежде и она мешает, хочется ее постоянно расправить, иногда жжет это место. Не знаю, как еще описать. В прошлом году дважды застужала на сквозняках спину: весной, первый раз - слева середина спины, неделю двигаться не могла, второй раз зимой - спрпава в области лопатки. В обоих случаях спасалась ибупрофеном и мазью вольтарен. После этого боли распространились на шейно-плечевую часть спины. Плечи как будто в постоянном напряжении, позвоночник в этой области и области шеи стал как закостенелый, как ржавая деталь: постоянно щелкает, хрустит, а по утрам и даже по ночам приходится вставать и сильно дергать плечами вниз, чтобы они как бы встали на место, при этом "вправлять" шею. Все это сопровождается болями, хрустом и щелканьем. Уже весь позвоночник такой. По крайней мере, у меня такие ощущения. Но основные болевые пункты - поясница много лет и шейно-плечевая область с прошлого года. Так же, стали хрустеть и другие суставы: пальцы, колени; часто сводит ступни ног. Какое-то время очень болели суставы пальцев рук, после приема курса витамина Б1 с магнензией - боли ушли.
Была у многих врачей: терапевты, специалисты по позвоночнику, ортопеды, невропатологи, психиатр. Делала несколько раз МРТ - врачи восхищаются моим позвоночником, т.е., все в норме и даже очень хорошо; сдавала кровь на ревматизм - негатив. Невропатолог тоже ничего не выявил. Терапевт вообще меня уже не слушает. Назначали физиотерапию с термотерапией несколько раз - облегчения нет. Эрготерапию - тоже нет облегчения. Стельки отртопедические - ноль. Матрацы и подушки ортопедические - ноль. Назначали витамин Б1+магний+мышечный релаксант - на какое-то время боль стала меньше, но через время вернулась. Кроме того, у меня реакция организма, а точнее психики, на витамины группы Б - очень отрицательная, не могу их принимать. Просто мышечный релаксант и/или магнезия - не помогает. Снимает острую боль ибупрофен. И я заметила интересный феномен: как-то у меня были воспаления, не связанные со спиной, и мне приходилось принимать антибиотики. Во время приема боль в спине уходила. После прекращения приема антибиотиков все возвращалось.
Теперь анамнез:
в детстве был небольшой сколиоз в средней и верхней части; много лет занималась спортом: спортивная гимнастика, легкая атлетика, травм не было. Травм спины вообще не было.
Начиная с 2004 года, с разной периодичностью - 6 операций: по удалению кист яичников с обеих сторон, две внематочные с обеих сторон и в 2010 году, в итоге 4 операции подряд в течение 10 дней: удаление яичников и труб, с осложнениями, последующими чистками перитонита и как следствие лопнул кишечник, удалили небольшой кусок. После этого живу на гормонозаменителях, принимаю ежедневно, без пауз. С кишечником особых проблем нет.
В январе 2019 была сделана операция по исправлению hallux valgus на левой ноге. На правой тоже необходимо, но не делаю, т.к. слева еще постоянно воспаляется, болит, палец до конца так и не гнется. Оперирующий врач-ортопед никакой патологии костей на месте операции не находит, говорит, что воспаления - это особенность организма и к костям и его работе отношения не имеет.
Весной 2019 были поставлены коронки на коренных зубах (обе стороны нижней челюсти и справа - верхней), с функцией исправления прикуса. Долго к ним привыкала, до сих пор непроизвольно сильно сжимаются челюсти постоянно, особенно ночью. Пластиковый мостик особо не помогает - мешает и вызывает болевые ощущения, не могу с ним спать.
Физической активности последние годы мало, работа в основном сидячая, последние годы очень много стресса, тревог, волнений. В августе 2019 был нервный срыв, с последующей тяжелой депрессией, полгода принимала антидепрессанты, потом отказалась. Диагноз: дистимия, острая тревожная депрессия, несколько расстройств личности: тревожная, истерическая, нарциссическая. На данный момент состояние намного улучшилось, но я до сих пор в терапии у психотерапевта.
Итак, врачи-специалисты по костям, невропатологи и физиотерапевты ничего не находят, диагноз не ставят, психиатр относит все к психосоматике, но я сама психолог и понимаю, что психосоматика здесь не более, чем процентов на 30 - 40.
Снимки МРТ позвоночника, к сожалению не могу приложить, не открывается с диска файл на моем компьютере. Последний снимок в момент воспаления на месте операции hallux valgus весна этого года - прилагаю. Это там, где отропед сказал, что все в норме.
Дорогие, любименькие, миленькие специалисты, помогите понять, к кому идти и с каким запросом? К какому врачу обратиться? Сил нет уже терпеть эти боли, и ведь они усиливаются, состояние ухудшается. Чувствую себя уже как заржавевшая телега. В чем проблема-то?
Заранее всех благодарю!


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2021)

@Al_Ice, здравствуйте!
При загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -


			https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438
		

Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2021)

Приходилось 2 недели принимать НПВП? Улучшение есть?


----------



## Al_Ice (29 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, а что такое ПНВП?

Посмотрела в интернете, что это такое... ибупрофен принимаю только когда совсем нестерпимо, но не курсом, - он помогает снять острую боль в пояснице, но на описанные мной проявления в шейно-плечевой области не влияет, там улучшений нет от ибупрофена


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2021)

Есть такой вариант - 
2 недели приема препарата. Если хороший эффект, то серонегативная форма спондилита.
Тогда надо подтверждать диагноз рентгеном.
А так, если в позвоночнике все хорошо, то остаются мышцы.


----------



## Al_Ice (29 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю! Препарат как принимать? Обычно выписывают 3 х в день. Так и принимать? Серонегативная форма спондилита - это болезнь Бехтерева? Мне уже страшно. А на МРТ не видно ее, что ли?


----------



## AIR (30 Авг 2021)

Длительная статическая нагрузка на мышцы поясницы, спины, плечевого пояса,  приводит к их тоническому напряжению... Психоэмоциональное напряжение усиливает мышечно-тоническое напряжение..  Дополнительно этому способствует и некоторое нарушение статики.
Всё описанное на 100% подтверждается первым же сообщением.
Препараты, мягко способствующие нормализации психоэмоционального состояния.
Мягкий разминающе-расслабляющий массаж на проблемные участки,  можно добавить несильно баночный массаж.
Если упражнения,  то очень плавные,  очень медленно,  по чуть чуть но почаще и с оценкой самочувствия через каждые 5 дней..
Все рекомендации с учётом того, что специалистов по диагностике и лечению мышечно-тонических нарушений у Вас рядом нет..
P.S. Предполагаю,  что болезнь Бехтерева в Германии давно бы уже диагностировали.


----------



## Al_Ice (30 Авг 2021)

@AIR, благодарю за ответ! Про врачей в Германии у людей не из Германии очень ошибочное мнение. Это огромная удача, если повезет с врачом. В основном очень зашоренный взгляд и «конвейерный» прием. Именно по Бехтереву есть пример: знакомый много лет страдал жуткими болями, никто ничего не находил, чуть ли не симулянтом называли, пока случайно один !практикант! на очередном приеме не высказал предположение о Бехтерева. Начали обследовать именно в этом направлении - и да, подтвердилось.
А как правильно называются специалисты по диагностике и лечению мышечно-тонических нарушений?
Как я уже говорила, массажи, физио- и эрготерапия не принесли облегчения. Релаксанты тоже. Хотя, когда мне приходилось принимать сильное успокоительное, - постоянная, фоновая боль в пояснице проходила. Но при движениях все равно оставалась. И как объяснить сильный хруст и щелканье в этих местах?


----------



## Elka66 (30 Авг 2021)

Кишечник,антибиотики,приносящие улучшения,исключайте болезнь Бехтерева,просите МРТ илеосакральных сочлений,ну и биохимию , маркерами воспаления соэ,срб,РФ,асло,кровь на антиген НLA B27


----------



## AIR (30 Авг 2021)

Al_Ice написал(а):


> В основном очень зашоренный взгляд и «конвейерный» прием


Чем больше технический прогресс,  тем меньше умение думать... это везде так.



Al_Ice написал(а):


> А как правильно называются специалисты по диагностике и лечению мышечно-тонических нарушений?


Могу ошибиться, но за рубежом этим физиотерапевты вроде занимаются.



Al_Ice написал(а):


> Как я уже говорила, массажи, физио- и эрготерапия не принесли облегчения


Я уже писал, что массаж очень мягко-разминающий, иначе избыточная стимуляция кровотока и спазма, становится хуже... нужны знания, умение, опыт.



Al_Ice написал(а):


> Релаксанты тоже.


Длительное мышечно-тоническое напряжение приводит не только к стойкому спазму, но и элементам фиброзирования. То есть, чем дальше напряжение,  тем меньше эффективность спазмолитиков.



Al_Ice написал(а):


> Хотя, когда мне приходилось принимать сильное успокоительное, - постоянная, фоновая боль в пояснице проходила


Также писал уже, уменьшение психоэмоционального напряжения,  уменьшает в некоторой степени и напряжение мышечное.



Al_Ice написал(а):


> И как объяснить сильный хруст и щелканье в этих местах?


Также легко объяснимо, но смотря где хрустит и щёлкает.  Хрустят сами жёсткие и плотные мышцы-сухожилия-связки. 
Могут хрустеть и разные суставы - напряжённые,  укороченные,  ригидные мышцы и жёсткие связки суставов их фиксируют и при движении головку кости из сустава "выкручивает", трение о костные и хрящевые выступы, хруст.


----------



## Al_Ice (31 Авг 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Кишечник,антибиотики,приносящие улучшения,исключайте болезнь Бехтерева,просите МРТ илеосакральных сочлений,ну и биохимию , маркерами воспаления соэ,срб,РФ,асло,кровь на антиген НLA B27


Спасибо за ответ! Только все, что Вы написали:  "...МРТ илеосакральных сочлений, ну и биохимию , маркерами воспаления соэ,срб,РФ,асло,кровь на антиген НLA B27...", - для меня как китайский язык, ничего не поняла )) Я весной делала обширный анализ крови у терапевта, там все в норме было, тест на ревматизм - тоже отрицательный. И у кого требовать эти анализы? К какому врачу обращаться за такой диагностикой? Как я уже писала, те специалисты, у которых я наблюдаюсь: ортопед, невропатолог, терапевт, специалист по позвоночнику - отказываются уже со мной что-то делать, не видят никаких проблем и патологий. Специалист по позвоночнику, посмотрев мое МРТ, вообще сказал: "...проведите детективную работу, найдите что у вас, потом приходите".

@AIR, физиотерапевты здесь - не врачи, они не имеют права ставить диагноз, выписывать медикаменты или назначать лечение. Они действуют только по предписанию врача, который к ним направляет.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть такой вариант -
> 2 недели приема препарата. Если хороший эффект, то серонегативная форма спондилита.
> Тогда надо подтверждать диагноз рентгеном.
> А так, если в позвоночнике все хорошо, то остаются мышцы.


Начала принимать ибупрофен 3 раза в день, буду принимать 2 недели, чтобы отследить состояние. Потом сообщу о результатах. Спасибо.


----------



## Elka66 (1 Сен 2021)

Ревматолог


----------



## AIR (1 Сен 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Ревматолог





Al_Ice написал(а):


> сдавала кровь на ревматизм - негатив


----------



## Elka66 (1 Сен 2021)

Что значит на ревматизм,нет такого конкретного анализа,там их множество и бывают системные серопозитивные,и  серонегативные с хорошими анализами,а процесс идёт воспалительный.Сразу диагноз и не ставится,зачастую те же НПВС назначают,наблюдают в динамике.


----------



## Al_Ice (3 Сен 2021)

@Elka66, прилагаю результаты анализов. На момент сдачи у меня были боли в суставах пальцев рук, поэтому терапевт кроме общего анализа, решила проверить на ревматизм. Сейчас суставы пальцев не беспокоят. Результаты на немецком, на второй странице Rheumafaktoren выделено. Текст под этой графой: "При подозрении на ревматический артрит, мы рекомендуем дополнительно определение более чувствительных классов RF и конкретных CCP-AAk и MCV-AAk, так как они могут быть обнаружены до 54% даже при отрицательном RA по RF".


----------



## Elka66 (4 Сен 2021)

Анализы у вас приличные,в моче лейкоциты,небольшой воспалительный процесс,можно растительные уросептики пропить и самое главное плотность ниже нормы,проследите,если разово ,лето,пили много много,то ничего,если и дальше плотность пониженная с нефрологом разбираться.Из около ревматических сдан только один РФ,ни о чем,лечитесь противоспалительными,но ищите ревматолога,ещё и пальцы рук болят и опухают.Экономненько к диагностике подошли.А мы ещё свою медицину ругаем,мне третий раз по омс голову и шею с контрастом назначили.


----------



## Al_Ice (6 Сен 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> А мы ещё свою медицину ругаем,мне третий раз по омс голову и шею с контрастом назначили.


Вот потому и обратилась к русским врачам, что здесь не могу добиться ни диагноза, ни лечения нужного. Просила после этих анализов у моего терапевта направление к нефрологу, она сказала, что мне не нужно, что все в норме. Хотя, жалобы у меня есть: часто хочу в туалет, позывы к мочеиспусканию, а мочи выходит очень мало. Гинеколог тоже смотрел, сказал, что все в норме, хотя по этой части тоже есть жалобы, но УЗИ ничего не высвечивает, никаких нарушений. И направление не дают. Хотела проверить надпочечники - та же история.

Почти неделю принимаю ибупрофен 600, 3 раза в день. Динамика такая: постоянные, фоновые боли утихают, но при определенных движениях, а особенно если подольше стою или хожу - невозможно больно. Ночью не такие сильные боли, но все равно есть. По утрам все так же приходится дергать плечами, вставлять их на место с хрустом и болями, "вправлять" шею, расхаживаться. Скованность не уходит. Сильно отекаю, особенно лицо. Утром смотреть на себя больно. Пью дальше, еще неделю.

Такой вопрос: могут ли спайки после стольких операций, давать такой эффект, вызывать такие боли в пояснице?


----------



## Elka66 (7 Сен 2021)

Ой,ей насчёт спаек поясницы не скажу.Но ибупрофен пьете много и долго,почкам такое может не понравится и отеки кстати с него могу быть.Креатинин у вас действительно норма,поэтому и не посылаетк нефрологу,я бы(почитайте для себя,распечатайте для врача причины повышенной и пониженной плотности,наличие лейкоцитов )ещё раз попросила бы мочу пересдать и просить таки направление к ревматологу,там свои анализы ,не только РФ.


----------



## Al_Ice (7 Сен 2021)

@Elka66, да, я понимаю, что отеки от ибупрофена. Так, что, мне стоит прекратить его принимать? Вроде, говорили 2 недели.


----------



## Elka66 (7 Сен 2021)

Ну за две недели почки не отвалятся,пейте пока побольше,солёности ограничьте ,диагноз нужен и подбирать другую терапию,если препарат не помогает,его меняют,что то добавляют.Нисколько не врач,но имею аутоимунное заболевание,общалась на форуме по системным,читала,одно время скв исключали,так вот по вашим описаниям очень похоже на дебют системного и кроме ревматизма,сейчас этот термин практически не употребляют,ставят ревматоидный артрит,ещё много чего из системных себя так проявляют, скованностью и тд и тп.И ревматологи не сразу страшные гормоны и супрессанты назначают,так же наблюдают,анализов кучу назначают,рентгены суставные щели смотрят,МРТ илеосакральных.У вас есть пока лечение и есть время подумать над вопросами на следующем приеме и может даже настоять на анализах или на консультации ревматолога


----------



## Al_Ice (19 Окт 2021)

Отчитываюсь: после 2 недель ибупрофена через несколько дней все вернулось. Да и при приеме боль только немного утихала. Нашла остеопата. Мне назначили болевую терапию в клинике. Сегодня заполняла для них простыню из 14 страниц с вопросами по общему состоянию и по болевым ощущениям. Там же были и вопросы о психическом состоянии и о предыдущих операциях. Такие вопросы мне ни один специалист ни разу не задавал. Предположительно мультимодальная терапия будет длиться около 4 недель, ежедневные, интенсивные занятия. Что именно еще не назначили. Сначала общее обследование, в т.ч. и психотерапевт. Еще назначили обследование жкт. 11.11 иду на гастро- и колоноскопию. И остеотерпия + кровь на все виды ревматизма и при необходимости направление на тест на Бехтерева - с 27.10. За меня, кажись, взялись. После стольких лет тасканий по разным врачам, одна! одна, Карл!приняла меня серьезно! Вам всем огромное спасибо за подсказки и своего рода пинок. А то было уже руки опустились. Буду рассказывать дальше по мере продвижения.


----------



## Elka66 (20 Окт 2021)

Обязательно настоите на пошаговой биопсии при колоно,иногда эндоскописты видят здоровую внешне слизистую и биопсию не берут,а воспаление идёт в подслизистом слое,при Крона,соответственно при этом заболевании характерны и артралгии и сакроилеит и тд и тп.Уточните назначили ли вам рентген или МРТ илеосакральных сочленений.


----------



## FlyLady (20 Окт 2021)

Добрый день!
Вы часто упоминаете   МРТ, а скажите, пожалуйста, рентген или МСКТ отделов позвоночника вы делали?


----------



## Al_Ice (22 Окт 2021)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Вы часто упоминаете   МРТ, а скажите, пожалуйста, рентген или МСКТ отделов позвоночника вы делали?


Нет, только МРТ. МСКТ - это что? 😁



Elka66 написал(а):


> Обязательно настоите на пошаговой биопсии при колоно,иногда эндоскописты видят здоровую внешне слизистую и биопсию не берут,а воспаление идёт в подслизистом слое,при Крона,соответственно при этом заболевании характерны и артралгии и сакроилеит и тд и тп.Уточните назначили ли вам рентген или МРТ илеосакральных сочленений.


Я поговорю с врачом перед обследованием кишечника. Спасибо! Назначений пока никаких толком нет, есть только намерение врача. 27.10 иду опять к остеопату, отпишусь потом. Вчера была в клинике, 2 часа провела там: сначала долго беседовала с психологом, потом с главврачом. Сделали вывод, что мультимодальная терапия нужна, с 22.11 начинаю. Там уже будут при необходимости делать все анализы и тд.


----------

